# Honey, Country of origin



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

Today, I was in a Stater Bros supermarket and had time to kill. I examined the diffrent honey bottles they had. Isn't country of origin a law. The only honey they had that was a product of USA was Busy Bee. (Heritage Foods) The Stater Bros. 5# had fine print on the top of the cap. ( prod. of USA, Canada and Argentina) The rest of the Stater Bros. sizes had nothing. The ORGANIC dist. from Ohio had no country listed. It did have a US certified organic. ?????? One brand had the print USDA GRADE A on the label that was larger than the brand name. USDA GRADE A does not mean produced in USA any more than Argentine beef stamped USDA GRADE A. We must demand that country of origin be enforced. Could Farm Bureau help us with this? CA Farm Bureau bee advisory committee is meeting next month. Is this a issue you are concerned about?


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

*S Korea*

We should have riots in the streets like they did when the S. Korean government started importing our beef again without country of origin labling on it. The same with our soybeans that go to Japan or China. I think everyone in every country should know what and where they are buying from.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*honey, country of origin*

"I think everyone in every country should know what and where they are buying from."

I agree, but country of origin means nothing anymore. Dishonest brokers and dishonest packers have shortchanged the honey industry,beekeepers and consumers all to make a quick buck.
Canadian honey imports are up 10% over 2007 as of sept 2008,of which Australian imports increased from 3.8$mCAN TO 5.7$m CAN, an increase of 49%.........I would make a bet that there is Chinese honey in that Australian stuff... but CFIA does not look at it, to confirm country of orgin.
We in Canada ,unlike the USA, are net exporters of honey, we export more than we consume, ... so for every lb that comes in we must export that much more.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

jjgbee said:


> One brand had the print USDA GRADE A on the label that was larger than the brand name. USDA GRADE A does not mean produced in USA


Which is a huge beef I have with the USDA. Big bold letters on the front label 
"USDA Grade A". The uninformed consumer...should I dare say ignorant..thinks the honey is produced in the US. On the back label somewhere, in tiny print...product of... And, that is often misguided info. Just what does "Product of US and or other countries" supposed to mean? Used to mean China. 

The gov't gives us lots of lip service. Hearings on Capitol hill, and at the State House in Montpelier. All just lip service. Why not do something that would really help. It's about time we had fair labeling laws, and country of origin on the front label right below USDA Grade A.


----------

